# 生贄に捧げる



## 涼宮

Hi!

The verb 捧げる is _transitive_ and should take を, and the dictionary does list examples with を, especially with the word sacrifice, 神に生贄を捧げる, fine so far, however, I've seen ～を生贄に捧げる, for example:




> 城の兵をあやつり７賢者の血をひく娘達をつぎつぎイケニエにささげ、封印を解かんとした・・・



The meaning itself is clear, he sacrifices the girls, descendants of the 7 sages, however, my doubt is *why* に, what's the logic behind 生贄*に*捧げる?  Is it turning 生贄 into some sort of adverb? I understand this に as some sort of 'as', _offer the girls as sacrifice_s, but I don't think I've come across に with this meaning before. 


Thank you in advance for your help!


PS: That quote comes from the video game _The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past_.


----------



## Wishfull

Hello,

娘たちを*生贄に*捧げる＝娘たちを*生贄のために*捧げる＝娘たちを*生贄として*捧げる

It may sound awkward, but this expression is also common in Japanese, for example:
100万円を*示談金**に*差し出す。
家屋敷を借金の*担保**に*差し押さえる。
*ハネムーン**に*最寄の温泉宿を選んだら、即離婚されてしまった。

Hope this helps!


----------



## 涼宮

Thank you, Wishfull!

So, に is an _abbreviation_ of ために when a transitive verb is involved?


----------



## Wishfull

I think so, although I'm not sure whether a transitive verb is necessary or not.

For example:
君の瞳に乾杯！　（映画カサブランカのHere's looking at youの名訳とされた日本語）

「於函館、10回目の結婚記念日に」　(a memo for a photo)


----------



## frequency

涼宮 said:


> I understand this に as some sort of 'as', _offer the girls as sacrifice_s



Yup that's right. This is obviously not the primary function of に: arrow → going outwards, as we commonly know.
Strictly speaking, this must be として. Then is it misuse, common error? に can work like as/として as well？I can't say yes or no.


----------



## 涼宮

If you write on Google 生贄に捧げる you find a good bunch of hits though it isn't as common, I too had expected として or even で, even if it were ために it still sounds a little bit weird to me.


----------



## frequency

涼宮 said:


> If you write on Google 生贄に捧げる you find a good bunch of hits though it isn't as common


Oh really, good lol. 生贄で捧げる and 生贄のために捧げる? The second one really sounds like you give sth to the/your sacrifice. Ahh..but if using like 'for', showing the reason, umm..not so a critical error but not necessary to use that one.


----------



## 810senior

に can sometimes work well as the usage of として(as), as in その*証拠に（証拠として）*、さっきからずっとだんまりじゃないですか。
So it tells 生贄に捧げる is equivalent to 生贄として捧げる, of course, there is no semantic difference between them.


----------



## frequency

～が　捧げる、～を、～に　と
～に、あなたはさっきからずっとだんまりである
これ用法（使用されるときのカタチ）が違うよ。捧げるという動詞と密にくっついてるときは、～に対して捧げるという色が濃くなってしまうから、間違いではないけどあまりよろしくないんだよ。下は「あなたはだんまり」でここで完成されるから、動詞と密にくっついていることはないんだよ


----------



## Wishfull

神にいけにえにささげる sounds awkward because of the double に. In this sentence, 神に、いけにえとしてささげる seems better.
However, 羊たちをいけにえに、神にささげる sounds perfectly fine to my ears. 

いけにえにささげる is never thought to be "give it to someone or God whose name is 'Ikenie' " mainly because of the context, and because いけにえにささげる is already a very common and idiomatic expression in the Japanese language.

If 涼宮 encounter the same expression over and over again from now, probably he/she will stop thinking it as unnatural.



涼宮 said:


> So, に is an _abbreviation_ of ために when a transitive verb is involved?


On second thought, に is not the abbreviation of ために. It functions like として.
Look at the dictionary

6-2-4　格助詞：に

（一）動作・作用の時間を表わす。「十時に寝る」
（二）動作・作用の場所を表わす。「学校にいる」
.
(途中略）
.
*（七）内容・状態などを示す。「ーとして」の意。「ほうびにもらう」
例：
葦の値に取らせよ。＜葦の料金として取らせよ＞（『大和物語』１４８段）*
.
（以下略）

http://people.ucalgary.ca/~xyang/kobun/6-2-4.htm

At least, that usage of に is common in old Japanese.
Therefore, younger Japanese might not know that usage. But in case of いけにえに捧げる,　the concept itself is somewhat obsolete, so the obsolete description for the obsolete concept is still very popular until today.


----------



## YangMuye

夕ご飯に何を食べる
プレゼントに何を買う
...

I believe preposition choice is *language-specific*.
In Chinese, we normally use "as", and "for" would sound awkward. But "as" does not make much sense if we replace 夕ご飯 with 食事 or プレゼント with 誕生日, in which case we simple omit any preposition.
In English, "for" seems to be consistantly used in both cases. But I do not see the point of using "for" in phrases like "mistake a for b", where I think "as" is a more logical choice.
Also, "in" is often used in front of abstract nouns instead of "for/as", for example, *in sacrifice*, in response, etc., where I believe に is often used in Japanese.

*In* response to #6 (#6へのご返事*として*), 
Interestingly, if you take the object off the two sentenses, you would simply say 夕ご飯を食べる, プレゼントを買う, but ?食事を食べる, 食事をとる, *誕生日を買う, * 誕生日に買う.
Similar examples,
臼をひく
粉をひく
麦をひく
麦を粉にひく
臼で～をひく
I guess all above are compete verb phrases, but 臼でひく and 粉にひく are less common because of the lack of ～を. I think it is just impossible to determine the exact meaning of a preposition.


----------



## frequency

＞夕ご飯に何を食べる
＞プレゼントに何を買う
こういう誤解を招かないように使用されるときはＯＫだと思うよ。
「捧げる」の場合は、誤使用に近いと思ってるけどね。「生贄に捧げる」でぐぐると遊戯王ばっかり出てくるｗ

Not using に in the Suzumiya's case, these two are allowable because they do not lead misunderstanding and as long as they do not lead misunderstanding. If using に with 捧げる, I don't say it wrong but not good or misuse, because 生贄に捧げる hits many 遊戯王 on Google lol


----------



## Wishfull

Try "いけにえにささげる" on Google.


----------



## frequency

同じだよ。
ああこれ「生贄にする」から派生した誤使用なんじゃないの？
http://ejje.weblio.jp/content/生け贄


----------



## Flaminius

誤使用と断定するのは尚早ではないですか? グーグルでの検索結果なら、漫画・ゲームでの用例を避けたり、ピンポイントで語句を検索するためにあれこれやった結果をリンクします。
ここで検索語句を”生贄として捧げる”に変えてもあまりヒット数が増えないのは、このような内容自体が希なので、対応する表現も少ないことを示していると思います。

個人的にはどちらの表現にも全く問題を感じませんが、*frequency*さんのような言語感覚があることは理解でき、かつ荘重な言辞を重んじる聖書のような文体でさえ「にささげる」という表現が必ずしも用いられていないことは考慮すべきだと思います。
レビ記23:19 (犠牲に捧げる動物の規定の一部)は文語訳では次の表現があります。


> 斯てまた牡山羊一匹を罪祭にささげ當歳の羔羊二匹を酬恩祭の犠牲にささぐべし


新共同訳は「として」を使用。
創世記22:2 (アブラハムがイサクを犠牲にしようとする一節)の文語訳はこうなっています。


> ヱホバ言給ひけるは爾の子爾の愛する獨子即ちイサクを携てモリアの地に到りわが爾に示さんとする彼所の山に於て彼を燔祭として獻ぐべし


新共同訳も「として」を使用。

ちなみに原語では両方の箇所でl-という英語のtoや日本語の「に」に似た多義的な前置詞が名詞句を修飾しています。


----------



## 涼宮

That makes a lot of sense considering the context! A somewhat old usage. Video games are usually fraught with old words and grammar, べし、べく、～ぬ、し (past tense), せよ、etc. etc. so it's not strange that this sentence had something oldie. 



Wishfull said:


> (途中略）
> .
> *（七）内容・状態などを示す。「ーとして」の意。「ほうびにもらう」
> 例：
> 葦の値に取らせよ。＜葦の料金として取らせよ＞（『大和物語』１４８段）*
> .
> At least, that usage of に is common in old Japanese.
> Therefore, younger Japanese might not know that usage. But in case of いけにえに捧げる,　the concept itself is somewhat obsolete, so the obsolete description for the obsolete concept is still very popular until today.




I learned a new meaning of に with these examples, certainly useful.



Wishfull said:


> 100万円を*示談金**に*差し出す。
> 家屋敷を借金の*担保**に*差し押さえる。
> *ハネムーン**に*最寄の温泉宿を選んだら、即離婚されてしまった。





810senior said:


> に can sometimes work well as the usage of として(as), as in その*証拠に（証拠として）*、さっきからずっとだんまりじゃないですか。
> So it tells 生贄に捧げる is equivalent to 生贄として捧げる, of course, there is no semantic difference between them.





YangMuye said:


> 夕ご飯に何を食べる
> プレゼントに何を買う





Flaminius said:


> ヱホバ言給ひけるは爾の子爾の愛する獨子即ちイサクを携てモリアの地に到りわが爾に示さんとする彼所の山に於て彼を燔祭として獻ぐべし
> 
> 斯てまた牡山羊一匹を罪祭にささげ當歳の羔羊二匹を酬恩祭の犠牲にささぐべし



Your examples of the Bible do conform with the old usage quoted by Wishful . So thank you, Mr. Flaminus.

皆さん、忝いです！


----------

